# Cap Badges - Sigs



## c_canuk (28 Feb 2008)

I'm having trouble aquiring a new Sigs Cap badge.

Clothing stores doesn't seem to be able to order any in, I've been trying for quite some time.

When I go in they never have any sigs, and it seems my trade is not the only one based on what the guy helping me said.

any suggestions?


----------



## dangerboy (28 Feb 2008)

If you are desperate and don't mind paying for it yourself, try ebay they usually have a good selection of badges.  I have bought a PPCLI one off of ebay and payed less than what the kit shop sells it for.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Feb 2008)

Try Mercury Kit Shop:
http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/MercuryShop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=20&cat=Service+Dress

RCR Kit Shop has them as well:
http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=categories/index.php&catid=39


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Try Mercury Kit Shop:
> http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/MercuryShop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=20&cat=Service+Dress



The museum only carries officers cap badges. I've checked that out before.

The problem is that there is a national shortage of our hat badge. At one time, in Kingston, you could only get a new badge from the base tailor if you brought in a new beret. I don't think the tailor has any right now though.


----------

